# print spooler error 0x800706b9:



## cjjiv (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay, so I have tried everything that is available currently even close to this particular issue; even a great video posted by this forum that I really thought was going to solve the problem but still did not.
There are currently no printers listed and there is in fact no printer option in the Device Manager settings either. Could this be a virus? It occurred just after a Windows Update and upon the installation of Webroot security software from Best Buy. My Windows Restore is not functioning either.

Here is a list of what I have utilized up to this point:

- http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1136321-print-spooler-error-after-updated.html 
- http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Print-Spooler
- http://tinyurl.com/q6vzyt7 
- http://tinyurl.com/pruwlb4 
- http://www.registryrecycler.com/blog/2013/12/how-to-fix-printing-error-in-windows-8-1/ 
- 



- http://www.techrepublic.com/forums/questions/print-spooler-service-not-working/ 
- http://tinyurl.com/l9d9pfq 
- http://tinyurl.com/nsj2bt6

I am currently running this troubleshooting technique and hopefully it will negate any response from this post: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh824869.aspx

Please see the attached screenshots as well indicating some of the issues I have run into while following instructions in the above links.

If ANYONE has a solution to this problem please let me know.

Thanks,

cjjiv


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

Hi - First let me admit I've not read all the links you provided. You did say this issue occurred after a Windows update and Webroot installation. Have you tried uninstalling the Windows updates then reboot? You might try that because you can always reinstall. Same goes with Webroot. 

Because there is not a printer in your Device Manager have you tried to install a new driver for your printer? It could be the Windows update does not play nice with your printer.

Good luck.


----------



## cjjiv (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi BillC,

I appreciate your reply.

I am convinced it is some sort of virus because I have attempted all that you have have listed above and much more. 

I cannot even access the Windows Update screen, the PC just hangs up. 

I have reinstalled the printer driver but to no avail. And this issue with the device manager is not that it shows a selection of "Printers" without our printer being listed, there isn't even a "Printers" option to select at all. 

I have uninstalled Webroot. Nothing.

I have attempted several recoveries. Nothing.

I have even attempted to use several of those pre-boot virus scanners but the PC always hangs up; I have left it running over night and the scan process on just about everyone of them hangs upon in the first 10% of the scan.

If anyone can figure this out without a clean OS install then they will be a MASTER! 

Thanks, BillC


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

That's a bugger. To me it does not sound like a virus but rather a conflict with one of your drivers or programs. I don't know what kind of PC or Operating System you are using but put the manufacturer name/model into Google then add "hidden recovery partition" - it should be a "F" key but may be something else. You will want to continue to hit the key(s) while booting and you'll find several recovery options. You might try System Restore even though you said it is not working or Start up repair. If no luck, then try a windows reset - use Google to find out how on your machine. Here you can refresh your Windows files without affecting any of your other folders/programs or you could restore it to the way it was when you first turned it on.

Now if you still have a problem then it might likely be in your hardware. I know this sounds really silly but I'd reset my memory by removing your RAM then whip the connections with alcohol then reseed them. I've been shocked on more than one occasion what this will fix. Still nothing then try each stick one at a time. You can recovery your Windows files without a clean install.


----------

